# Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale ended on January 5, 2020!



## Scumback Speakers

*Scumback Holiday sale ended on January 5, 2020.*


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale on Now thru 12/31/19


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Holiday Sale still going strong thru December 31st, 2019.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Holiday Sale still going strong thru December 31st, 2019.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Holiday Sale ends this week!


----------



## Scumback Speakers

I extended the sale through Sunday January 5, 2020. I was told people don't get paid till the 2nd. My bad!


----------



## lp1987x

Really like my M75-65. Getting ready to pair it with my incoming SV20 Head.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

lp1987x said:


> Really like my M75-65. Getting ready to pair it with my incoming SV20 Head.


Well, let me know how that works out. Haven't had any of the later Marshall combos in the shop yet.


----------



## lp1987x

Scumback Speakers said:


> Well, let me know how that works out. Haven't had any of the later Marshall combos in the shop yet.



Will do. I really liked it with my Studio Classic combo. However, I just took it out of the combo and put it in a separate cabinet for the Studio Vintage head. I thought it might be a great fit with the plexi circuit.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

I extended the holiday sale through Sunday January 5, 2020.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

*Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale, ENDED January 5, 2020*


----------

